# Big Price Drop



## MonkMan (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone know why the prices of  some Southbend lathes have dropped (by almost half) over at Grizzly?

Thanks
MonkMan


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 7, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> Does anyone know why the prices of  some Southbend lathes have dropped (by almost half) over at Grizzly?
> 
> Thanks
> MonkMan


I have no inside information on that, but I assume that they are not selling at the astronomical prices they were asking for Chinese lathes with South Bend labels.  Apparently the South Bend aura did not get inherited by the offshore products.  I would not be surprised if Grizzly stopped selling them.
"You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time." Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, yes. Welcome to the forum, MonkMan!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 7, 2016)

SUPPLY AND DEMAND


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2016)

YUPP , CANT FOOL ALL OF US . THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL SELL IS TO BE IN THE SAME PRICE RANGE. IF ITS NOT MADE HERE THE PRICE SHOULD BE NO HIGHER THEN OTHER CHINA ITEMS.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 7, 2016)

It's not as thought the Chinese can't build good stuff, they have put satelites into space.  I suspect that people are a bit leary about spending that much extra on something that they are not sure is higher quality, which may be hurting thier sales, thus the price drop.  They may well be much better than the Grizzly branded items, but perception is everything.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2016)

HI AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM. IF ITS MADE IN CHINA THE PRICE SHOULD BE IN LINE WITH OTHER CHINA PRODUCTS. YUPP CANT FOOL US .


----------



## mksj (Jul 7, 2016)

Most of the Grizzly SB machines are made in Taiwan and some seem very similar to other quality machines like the ERL and RML lathes by SunMaster. Many of the SB machines are selling for about 50% of their regular price and represent good value at this point if you compare them to similar machines. It would appear that this line of machines might be phased out, the list prices were just too high and they probably didn't move.


----------



## MonkMan (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Guys,
I have been looking at these for awhile and thought since they were Taiwan made the quality would be better. The warranty stinks compared to some others but with a 50% discount I may go for it.

I appreciate all the feedback. Great forum.....

MonkMan


----------



## Splat (Jul 8, 2016)

For what their offering, there's no way in Hades I'd pay what they're asking. I've heard a lot of unhappy critiques about the "new" SB chucks and tooling, too.


----------



## RonWB1957 (Jul 9, 2016)

Well, part of the price drop, at least on the 10-28 (  SB1002 ) is because they are going to be discontinued. As far as the SB chuck I have on my lathe ( 10-28 ), I can not complain. I turned a test piece of brass on on end then flipped it around and all was well. Beats the Haties out of the shars I have. Wish I knew some one close that could grind that one for me. These days if some one informs me something is made in Taiwan Vs mainland China, I am thrilled. Unless there is a Japanese version of the same thing. And to think only about 40 years ago we mocked and laughed at Japanese products. That'll teach us.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jul 16, 2016)

I looked at a SB 10x28 at the a grizzly showroom in Bellingham last spring.  Nice looking machine.  Then I noticed it was identical to the grizzly Machine  next to it - right down to the little silver dials and small parts.  Except one was painted green, the other painted blue.  It's clear the  casting and parts for these machines all come from the same molds.  

To be fair, the SB machines had the rough casting edges ground off the ways -the Grizzly machines still had some of the slag(?) from the mold in place around the bottom of the ways.  Others have said SB uses higher quality bearings etc, but there wasn't any literature available on the floor to compare the internal components.


----------



## MonkMan (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank You Glenn
I thought they looked very similar. That blue paint is expensive I guess......


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 18, 2016)

Glenn Brooks said:


> I looked at a SB 10x28 at the a grizzly showroom in Bellingham last spring.  Nice looking machine.  Then I noticed it was identical to the grizzly Machine  next to it - right down to the little silver dials and small parts.  Except one was painted green, the other painted blue.  It's clear the  casting and parts for these machines all come from the same molds.
> 
> To be fair, the SB machines had the rough casting edges ground off the ways -the Grizzly machines still had some of the slag(?) from the mold in place around the bottom of the ways.  Others have said SB uses higher quality bearings etc, but there wasn't any literature available on the floor to compare the internal components.


Do you have a model number for the Grizzly comparison? I looked on their website and cannot find any lathes that look like the 10 x 28 South Bend?


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 27, 2016)

I have read, on another website for professional machinists, two reviews of the 8" Southbend Grizzly has been selling.  They are quite happy with these lathes when used in there business.

Vlad


----------



## olcopper (Aug 30, 2016)

A friend of mine bought one of the smaller griz/Southbend lathes and sent it back before he finished putting  together, actually traded it for a Griz gunsmith lathe, and is very happy with it, seems the QC on the Southbend isn't what it should be.
olcopper


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 31, 2016)

They where over price 
Sounds like greed and no sales
Now the just adjusted to price for the market place
The sound bend lathe is just a China lathe with label from the  old sb for marking 

Dave


----------



## rwm (Aug 31, 2016)

I bought the new 10K at the astronomical price. I am not happy about that but I am happy with the machine. Very well made. Taiwan, not China. I can definitely recommend it at the new price. 
Robert


----------

